# Jimotors



## videojimmy

Since some of you guys have your own garages... I thought I'd start my own too. Here's the first release from JIMOTORS. As always, ask any and all questions... and ENJOY!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Another new shop is open!!!!*

Great lookers as always Jim!!!! The hot rod and the panel wagon are my picks out of this batch.. Are those RRR wheels with wierd Jack's whitewalls I see?? Slimmy or standard chassis on the rod?? Super job on all!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: :woohoo:


----------



## videojimmy

Thanks... the rod has RRR rims with Weird Jacks, good call

The Hot Rod was a body I picked up on the bay a few ago, I cutaway the front, added JL pipes and blower... it sits on a JL chassis. 

the panel chebby is from my expanding Tom Daniels line. 
I had his Quicksilver model when I was kid, always a fav of mine.

I made the decals for all of them


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool work VJ :thumbsup::thumbsup: Glad to see a new shop open!!! Hey I likes those ghost looking flames on the hotrod!!! Likes the Chevy wagon toooo!!! Hasn't somebody cast that??? Haven't raced the Slat Flats much, but I'm expanding. Gotta love the Pinto drag racer!!! Just my thoughts...RM


----------



## videojimmy

The Pinto is a remake of one of my all time favorite toys growing up, the Cox Funny car. 
I was surprised to later learn that is was modeled after a real funny car.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Beautiful, VJ! We've all come to expect no less.


----------



## Tycoarm

Wow, way to bring back some memories. I always dug the Quicksilver panel too. 
Can't wait till the next batch.


----------



## Bill Hall

All cool Jim.

That 3 winder came out especially tight!


----------



## videojimmy

If anyone wnats to build their own Quicksilver or Cox funy car, I've got lots of extra decals. Just PM me with your address


----------



## JordanZ870

WOW!
Great looking set, Jim! :thumbsup:
yeah...Bill is right. The three winder coupe. I want one too, hey!


----------



## TomH

Love the wheels and tires on the wagon.


----------



## resinmonger

VJ Rules!
The Hutt drools...


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Gear Head

Diggin' the coupe VJ. Great job! :thumbsup:

Wish I could find a coupe body like that to build off of. Any ideas on the molder?


----------



## videojimmy

Gear Head said:


> Diggin' the coupe VJ. Great job! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wish I could find a coupe body like that to build off of. Any ideas on the molder?


Thanks... I think I got from Bud's HO around 6 years ago or so


----------



## Gear Head

Thanks VJ, I'll look into it.

I had to peak at the pictures again and drool a little more and noticed your post about the Cox Funny Car. Mine is still sitting on the same shelf in my parents basement from 25 years ago. The flashback is making me consider taking it out for another burn with my kids.


----------



## Bill Hall

Based on it's condition....I'd reconsider.

They are unobtainium!


----------



## XracerHO

Glad to see another garage open, VJ, and with such Flare - Four Great builds! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## bobhch

*Gasser up and start your engines...*



videojimmy said:


> If anyone wnats to build their own Quicksilver or Cox funy car, I've got lots of extra decals. Just PM me with your address


VJ,

Just sent a PM!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I loved those gas powered cars as a kid and also flew and built lots of balsa guide wire planes in circles. .049 gas powered toys from the 70s ROCK! :woohoo:

Had a black 57 Chevy that went in circles on a string that I picked up from a 55, 56 and 57 chevy car show back in my youth days. After that I picked up a black Van that you had to follow and could turn the front wheels as it went. Always wanted the VW Dune Buggy and VW Baja Bug.....that Pinto would have been nice to have also. 

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet slot car builds!!!!!!!!! Love them all

Bob...I am still a kid from the 70s...zilla


----------



## yankee_3b

Very nice! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

Hey Zilla.... I was really into the Cox and Testors planes too. I had a few of them growing up. When I was 18, some freinds and I got a little wasted one summer afternoon, gassed up the Testor's Mustang, taped the rudder straight, went to the top of the local mountain... and just let it fly away. 

Dumb, I know... who knows where the thing landed, or crashed? 
I remember thinking about the symbolism of letting my childhood go when that plane took off. Ah, to be that young and dumb again!

"far out, man ... I've got the munchies now... let's hit Krausers" 

I just hope it didn't hit anyone's car, house, or kid! I've often wondered how far it flew before it ran out of gas... those things would run for about 5-7 mins, at least. All I know is the plane was well out of sight. I lived in a pretty rural area, so chances are it crashed in the woods in the next town or two over. 

As for the Funny Car, I tracked down a new one, MIB, in 2002... paid $275 for it... now they go for about 600-700, if and when you can find them... I didn't care about that though. While I haven't run it, I did open the box and put it on the shelf for a while. 
I also had the Penske car and the Sandblaster. The Penske was my all time fav because it had long tube that hooked up to a "remote" steering wheel.

anyway, got your PM... I'll send them out on Monday


----------



## win43

Nice builds VJ :thumbsup::thumbsup:




Gear Head said:


> Diggin' the coupe VJ. Great job! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wish I could find a coupe body like that to build off of. Any ideas on the molder?


I too am a fan of Bud's HO coupe


----------



## videojimmy

Nice car Win.... I cut off the front grill on mine and replaced with one from a JL roadster... it was more hassle than it was worth.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

All way cool :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...loo k out!!!*



videojimmy said:


> Hey Zilla.... I was really into the Cox and Testors planes too. I had a few of them growing up. When I was 18, some freinds and I got a little wasted one summer afternoon, gassed up the Testor's Mustang, taped the rudder straight, went to the top of the local mountain... and just let it fly away.
> 
> Dumb, I know... who knows where the thing landed, or crashed?
> I remember thinking about the symbolism of letting my childhood go when that plane took off. Ah, to be that young and dumb again!
> 
> "far out, man ... I've got the munchies now... let's hit Krausers"
> 
> I just hope it didn't hit anyone's car, house, or kid! I've often wondered how far it flew before it ran out of gas... those things would run for about 5-7 mins, at least. All I know is the plane was well out of sight. I lived in a pretty rural area, so chances are it crashed in the woods in the next town or two over.
> 
> As for the Funny Car, I tracked down a new one, MIB, in 2002... paid $275 for it... now they go for about 600-700, if and when you can find them... I didn't care about that though. While I haven't run it, I did open the box and put it on the shelf for a while.
> I also had the Penske car and the Sandblaster. The Penske was my all time fav because it had long tube that hooked up to a "remote" steering wheel.
> 
> anyway, got your PM... I'll send them out on Monday


VJ,

That is Hilarious...ahahahahahahaha tapped the rudder and threw it off a mountain...RALMAO...to be a kid again. Oooooooooooooooh yeah!

I wrote a song when back in my hard times of working and going to Trade School about 18 year ago and here is part of it that kinda goes along with your plane flight...

The other day I went to fly my Kite...

& wouldn't you know it didn't fly right...

It came down and hit this kid...

You wouldn't believe the damage it did...

It had razor blades all over it...

It was soaked in gas and it was lit...

It would be great if we all could be kids again and all live in the same neighbor hood together. hahahahahahahahahaha Jimmy you crack me up and love your free spirit...fly be free...Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz OUCH! hahahaha

Don't worry at best that plane just trimmed some tail hairs on some Wild Beaver. 

Bob...I never did this to a real kite (it's just a song)...zilla


----------



## eastside johnny

*more coupes....*

I'll have to dig for some pics of the coupes from Buds but these are already in a folders......Aurora coupes............the black one is slammed on a standard T-jet chassis with a flat head v-8
............more later.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!! Now those are cool ESJ!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I haven't run across those on Bud's site. I wouldn't mind snagging a couple of them!!


----------



## resinmonger

*Tripple Sano Run!*

Sweet looking rides and cool chicks make a great combo. Now I feel the need to de-stockify a specialty Coupe or three. Where did you score the eye candy?

Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## eastside johnny

I haven't run across those on Bud's site....SCM

Slotcarman.....These aren't the coupes from Bud's. These are the Aurora 4 gears cars but I ran across the pics while looking for pics of Bud's coupes of which I have a few. I just decided to post these pictures anyhow. I'll have to search deeper for the others. The coupes from Bud's are the two red ones earlier in the thread.

Hutt.....The eye candy came from a Hot Wheels set from years ago that included some Hulk looking life guard dude & a boat & trailer too. Not sure where the dude & trailer went!!
If i ever see anymore of them , maybe at somewhere like 
the Toledo Toy show, I'll grab up a bunch.


----------



## slotcarman12078

4 gears with some minor modifications!!! They look sweet as they sit now.. I do see the old 4 gear in them now that you mentioned it..


----------



## coach61

Wow had to go back didn't get by the eye candy first round.. nice work ESJ.. 


dave


----------



## videojimmy

for more info: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=252443&page=4


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool Hot Rods Eastside J. I likes the rear bumper and pipes on the purple/black combo. Nice wheel choice on the other two for the street rod look. Bob...your one stop accessory shop...zilla sent me a pair of those hot babes, each had a pair I might add also. They are from a Hot Wheels Baywatch set...RM
P.S. check on line Ebay.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Hot-Wheels-Bayw...ms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:2|294:50


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## eastside johnny

Hilltop, Thanks for the comments. Building rods & customs relieves the pressures from racing!...and yes, that is the Hot Wheels set with the eye candy! Maybe I should try making them in resin?!


----------



## eastside johnny

VJ, Nice looking modified! Since you've built one, I'm going to ask 'cause I'm curious as to how much would need to cut away to fit them on a regular Tyco pan chassis? I'd like to add them to our races as an oval track class, but I don't think that we could pull it of with the older style chassis AND we all have LOTS of pan chassis.
Thanks


----------



## videojimmy

Hey Eastside... it looks like it could be done, but you'd have to dremmel away quiet a bit for the engine to fit over the Tyco Pro pick ups. If you glue the engine from the front and the top, you could probably dremmel it out enough. The engine wall would need to be taken up some too... so the lead wires and shunts have room to get to the can motor. 

It's a plan soooo crazy, it just might work.


----------



## resinmonger

Thanks to Hilltop Randy, two innocent 1:64 scale plastic ladies will soon be prisioners in The Hutts' Layer. Muuhhaaahhaaahh! (Think of diabolical laughter - maybe a Vincent Price as Dr. Phibes sort of vibe.)

Oh, and I also found Tool Man Tim and Al at the same seller. (More channeling of Dr. Phibes.)

Now I just need a axe bladed pendulum, an iron maiden, a drill press, and a battery charger to complete The Hutts' Layer...

Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## eastside johnny

videojimmy said:


> Hey Eastside... it looks like it could be done, but you'd have to dremmel away quiet a bit for the engine to fit over the Tyco Pro pick ups. If you glue the engine from the front and the top, you could probably dremmel it out enough. The engine wall would need to be taken up some too... so the lead wires and shunts have room to get to the can motor.
> 
> It's a plan soooo crazy, it just might work.



Thanks for the reply....I may have been a bit misleading though. When I asked about the Tyco pan chassis I should have said the Tyco 440 x-2 pan chassis. With our race club we just refer to it as "pan" as opposed to "narrow" when talking about the 440's I figure that there would be a lot of dremmel work. Ive got a good selection of high speed bits & they do sometimes get a workout! 

........A LOT of my ideas are off the wall & crazy:lol:


----------



## videojimmy

BODY BY ACTIOn... SITS ON AFX MEGA G CHASSIS with the pickups removed and braids added


















a Hot Wheels version... I still need to add side pipes, sits ona life like chassis 










BODY BY RACING CHAMPIONS, POWERED BY LIFELIKE









TRAXX BODY, saved from ruin. Clear coat came out a little milky on ths one... I don;t know why.










and the restored AZTEC... with fresh homemade, waterslide decals


----------



## coach61

Awesome Work Jim. Diggin the Msytery machine.. robbe DOooooo


Dave


----------



## fordcowboy

love the army car. other car are great to. fcb


----------



## roadrner

VJ,
Some great lookers! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## win43

Great stuff VJ :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Nice job on the decals.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool cars VJ, GO ARMY :thumbsup::thumbsup: That blue car is leaving some hot TRAXX, like the flames and chrome stuff-a-roos. Great Aztec resto work too, I might add!!! ... RM


----------



## videojimmy

Thanks guys... I have an extra set or 2 of the aztec decals. PM me if anyone is insterested in them.


----------



## tjd241

*Just as I had speculated....*



videojimmy said:


> ... SITS ON AFX MEGA G CHASSIS with the pickups removed and braids added


Jim was a shoe-in to be the first to "re-purpose" a Mega-G chassis.... Nice Jim :thumbsup:. nd


----------



## videojimmy

tjd241 said:


> Jim was a shoe-in to be the first to "re-purpose" a Mega-G chassis.... Nice Jim :thumbsup:. nd












mounted with double stick tape... and a few drops of super glue to hold it tight... but not so tight I couldn't remove the chassis if need be.

I slid the braid up the the slot for the shoes, wrapped around the barrels, touched with a little silver sodder and away we go! I even added a screw post for the wheelie bars, so I can take them off for car storage


----------



## slotcarman12078

Jinkys!!! I like them all, but the mystery machine is my favorite!! It's cool what you did to the firewall on the gremlin too!!! Nice decal work!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Slicker than snot Jim.

That mega g convert came out squeaky clean.


----------



## videojimmy

slotcarman12078 said:


> Jinkys!!! I like them all, but the mystery machine is my favorite!! It's cool what you did to the firewall on the gremlin too!!! Nice decal work!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:



the firewall was made from the packaging from a Pepcid AC 25 pack..
they have an extra 1.5 inch sqaure that looks like diamond plate. They're chrome on one side and mate on the other. I hit it with a coat of transparent blue, glued it on then trimmed it before clear coating the whole car. 


the Gremiln and the Scooby Doo Van are for sale on ebay


----------



## bobhch

*Army, Scooby, Gremlin & Dragster slot cars! Oh boy!!*

Jimmy does it again...kewl cars! Scooby Dooby Dooooooooooooo!!!!!!

Bob...That red dragster is Smoooooooooooth & is lookin' fine...zilla


----------



## yankee_3b

Beautiful work JV!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tomhocars

*Snake*

VJ'Great stuff.The Snake was always my favorite racer.The Cox pinto also is nice. Tom Stumpf


----------



## ebi

For me especially the AZTEC is great!!! :thumbsup:

Where did you get the wheels (same as for the Traxx car i suppose)??


Kind regards

Ebi


----------



## videojimmy

The Aztec wheels are the original AFX dragster wheels.... the front rims on the Gremlin funny car came from a JL T-bucket


----------



## videojimmy

had these babies painted up by an expert


----------



## videojimmy

powered by Tomy Super Gplus... Vincent rim, weird jack tires... I love this car


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice flames!! The work looks familiar... And if it is who I think he does some casting too!! 
The 56 chebby is my favorite out of the big 3 (55-57)!! Sorry Tom! The square turnsignals and the chrome across the front does it for me. I can understand your affection VJ!! The whole package is A+!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61

Sweet rides Jimmy... some nice detail work on those classics.


dave


----------



## NTxSlotCars

That Caddy is absolutely killer VJ!!! 
There are some great diecast street cars out there that deserve a slot car chassis!

Rich :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Is that a caddy or a 56 chevy?? Hmmm... I've looked 3X now and I'm still not sure...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool rides VJ!!! Like the flames :thumbsup::thumbsup: The 56 was always a favorite, had the gas spout hidden behind the tailight...RM


----------



## bobhch

*That 56 just makes you think of Pink Poodle Skirts and Happy Days all over again...*

VJ,

Those are some great flame jobs! I like the red & yellow on black!! Always a Kewl combo.

The Nomad is SWEET also with the purple base & silver with a violet fade...very neat-O man. Masking that Nomad off must have taken some time for sure.

Bob...Love the off "die cast" frame restoration on the 56...zilla


----------



## roadrner

VJ,
More great lookers! Where did you get the wheels on the Javelin? :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## yankee_3b

videojimmy said:


> powered by Tomy Super Gplus... Vincent rim, weird jack tires... I love this car


I love it too! ...Go "Old School"! :thumbsup:


----------



## win43

Sweet looking stuff VJ. Love the wheels and tires on the Chevy.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

slotcarman12078 said:


> Is that a caddy or a 56 chevy?? Hmmm... I've looked 3X now and I'm still not sure...


Well, I guess that is a Chevy, but it sure looks high class!

Rich - a Mopar guy


----------



## videojimmy

JL die cast body, RRR rims, JL tuff ones chassis. Blower from a JL t-bucket, pipes from the die cast body









Jada body, JL tuff ones chassis









Traxx body, Tyco S chassis with RRR Rims


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Love them Drag cars!!! Custom Caddy is always a classic!!! I saw those Traxx bodies and thought about about getting one, after seeing this one, the decision has been made!!! Looking good VJ...RM


----------



## yankee_3b

These are awesome. Love the 2-tone paint on the Caddy. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Per usual ...nice cars VJ!

That fast back Caddy gives me a moist spot...she's really a doll!


----------



## demether

what is your source for vincent rims, please ?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice rides, Jim!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

demether said:


> what is your source for vincent rims, please ?


http://www.tjets.com/


----------



## videojimmy

thanks for the props fellas.... stay tunded, more to come


----------



## videojimmy

busted!


----------



## videojimmy

dreamin' of the day I get a cool body for this chassis


----------



## kiwidave

videojimmy, they are very,very nice wheels.


----------



## ebi

videojimmy said:


> dreamin' of the day I get a cool body for this chassis


What a beauty!
Are the wheels from TSS?

Kind regards


Ebi


----------



## demether

ebi said:


> What a beauty!
> Are the wheels from TSS?


I'm not dreaming, it's h0 aluminium machined wheels ?


----------



## videojimmy

I got them from NCPhobbies.com... and they weren't cheap either.... like 25 bucks for the set. I can't remember exactly, I bought them a long time ago.


----------



## yankee_3b

Those have got to be the nicest set of aluminium wheels I've ever seen! I agree, I would save that chassis for the best body you can find. Do you have any ideas of what type of body you would like. Maybe the guys can come up with something really cool for you. Give us an idea of what you're looking for. I'd put out the challenge!


----------



## videojimmy

Hey Yankee... I'd love to see a T-bucket hot Rod, but I seem to be in the minority on that one. AT this point,a classic muscle car would be fine by me.


----------



## Bill Hall

Mega G's chassis available loose yet?


----------



## videojimmy

BUD's HO is selling them loose, for 15 bucks


----------



## bobhch

*Christine is on my top 10 car movies of all time...*



videojimmy said:


> Hey Yankee... I'd love to see a T-bucket hot Rod, but I seem to be in the minority on that one. AT this point,a classic muscle car would be fine by me.


Jimmy,

I would love to see that chassis under a Bad Arse Model T!!!!!!!!!

Great slot builds man as they all rock. I am with Mr. Hill on that gold Traxs body...gotta get one now that I have seen how nice yours looks.

Bob...LAPD is gonna get yah...zilla


----------



## videojimmy

sits on a chopped up lifelike t-chass with riggen pick ups and tyco tires and rims.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

GO ARMY!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I likes it!!! The contrasting blue numbers and Army logos look great on that orange...RM


----------



## keionius

Nice '58 fury where did you manage to find one


----------



## videojimmy

keionius said:


> Nice '58 fury where did you manage to find one


It's a die cast body from a JL dragster set I bought on ebay.
15 cars for 15 bucks... made for some nice customs!

Many of them had wheelbases that lined up perfectly with a JL tuff ones chassis. I like to sand them out on the inside with a dremel to make them as thin and as light as I can. After I lighten them up as much as possible, I just add 2 screw posts and I'm all set. 

You'd be surpirsed how fast these things can go! 
The extra weight gives them a nice coasting ability too.


----------



## videojimmy




----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Nice sticker work :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: My pic is the No.5 Texaco sponsored machine...RM
P.S. Can I change my mind???


----------



## win43

Nice diecast converts. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Hey Jim...*

Nice work. :thumbsup:.... You must have an awesome display case full of these great cars by now. How's about breakin loose with a few group pictures though? Got a special Jimotors case?? nd


----------



## kiwidave

Very nice work! Pink stocker would be my pick.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice batch again VJ!! The pink stocker would be my #1 pick too!! Great job!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

thanks guys.... all but the pink stocker are listed on ebay, if anyone is interested. 
The stocker goes into my collection, I like that one the best too. 

I'm tracking down various cars from Earnhardt's carrer for my collection. Racing Champions makes alot of them and they're easy to convert because the chassis on them are usually plastic... no dremel drama. You can turn them out in an hour or two. I'm not a huge NASCAR fan and I don't know much about the drivers, I'm a Baseball fan first, football second... but I'm finding myself more and more drawn to racing, all kinds. Earnhardt was such a legend, I'd like to have a 4-6 car collection of his various cars to go with my Petty collection.

I got lucky on the Pinto's chrome engine... I used Testor's spray chrome. I've had mixed results in the past, same with Alcad II . This time, the Testor's came through for me, the finish on the engine is even and super bright... it actually looks like real chrome. Imagine that!


----------



## roadrner

VJ,
More great lookers!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## DesertSlot

I didn't think I liked the chrome Daytona but, yours looks great!


----------



## videojimmy

Some groups shots:


----------



## yankee_3b

Great collection! Love the Dirt Mods!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Cool, very nice collection. I like the modifieds as well. Neat looking cars


----------



## Bill Hall

LMAO !

Jim has more modifides than most have cars!

Great stuff VJ. Based on what we've seen of your collection over the years, you probably should hire me to test and run all your cars.


----------



## videojimmy

Bill Hall said:


> LMAO !
> 
> Jim has more modifides than most have cars!
> 
> Great stuff VJ. Based on what we've seen of your collection over the years, you probably should hire me to test and run all your cars.


sure, if you're ever in NYC and have a week to spend... lol!
I just broke the 1,500 mark. Who says I'm not a "slot-a-haulic" ?


----------



## win43

videojimmy said:


> sure, if you're ever in NYC and have a week to spend... lol!
> I just broke the 1,500 mark. Who says I'm not a "slot-a-hualic" ?


" Hello my name is Jimmy and i'm a slot-a-holic........"

Nice collection:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

Jims overflow slot car parking is at my house. Right, Jim? 

Whole buncha beauties, hey! :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

a closer look at the mods


----------



## videojimmy

this a strange one


----------



## Omega

videojimmy said:


> this a strange one


Is this the song will play when you run this car? HA HA.





 
Dave


----------



## roadrner

Vj,
Some mighty fine looking cars! Where did the bodies come from? :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!!! You are making me a fan of modifieds!! Like 11 and 13 the best out of the batch!!! And I'll have that flipping song stuck in my head for the rest of the day!! Curse you omega!! :lol:


----------



## roadrner

slotcarman12078 said:


> Wow!!! You are making me a fan of modifieds!! Like 11 and 13 the best out of the batch!!! And I'll have that flipping song stuck in my head for the rest of the day!! Curse you omega!! :lol:


SCM,
I started to launch that YT but if I did, I'd have to go dig out the DVD of Rudolph and watch the damn thing.  rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

As much as I need cool thoughts, it's a bit too soon for the Christmasy stuff.. "He's Mr. White Christmas.. He's Mr Snow!!" Oh man!!! :freak: Think we can combine an AFX woody with a T jet snow mobile and a tank and make a North Pole Mail delivery vehicle????


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

videojimmy said:


> a closer look at the mods


I likes these modifieds!!! These look way cool VJ!!! ... RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

win43 said:


> " Hello my name is Jimmy and i'm a slot-a-holic........"
> 
> :


I finally had to join the local SCA chapter, (Slot Cars Anonymous), but it didn't help!!! RM


----------



## videojimmy

Hey RR... some are bodies are from Dash, some are from RRR.... nice bodies to play with.

As for joining SCA, like Randy... it didn't help. 

All it did was give me access to more slotcar addicts, so now I have a few partners in crime. lol!


----------



## Bill Hall

#11.... quad lam accelerator t-jet conversion....lookout!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Those're awesum :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Good eye!! I completely missed that!!! Dang!


----------



## bobhch

*yeah thanks Omega...that thing is jammed in my head now also*

Jimmy those are some fine pictures you have dooled up on these pages as of late. Thank you, thank you, thank you!

That Pink Dale K-2 is very hip-no-tiz-ing to look at. Can't stop, must look away, noooooooooooooooo I'm in stare at it mode now. Aaaaaaah

Oh crap I was O.K. untill now. SCA meetings here I come.

Bob...happy, happy, joy, joy...zilla


----------



## videojimmy

very good eye Bill!


----------



## tjd241

*Jim broke out the Gatlin Gun...*

_... and peppered the board with Hot Rods, Dirt Modifieds, and Super Mods_.  WTG Jim... that's keepin it in the 10 ring!!! :thumbsup: ... hmm, but no Willys? nd


----------



## Bill Hall

videojimmy said:


> very good eye Bill!


Naw Jim,

I'm just nosey and the windows were rolled down! :freak:

Where'd ya get all the bars and pipes VJ?


----------



## videojimmy

From Road Race Replicas.


----------



## win43

Sweet bunch of Mods. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

Whacky Hot Rod


----------



## videojimmy

I made up another one of these.... this one is the best to date


----------



## slotcarman12078

Rut roh!!! Videojimmy is at it again!!! Yeeeeeeeehehehehe!!! Looking good VJ!! I like them chebby vans, but the WB is too long for a Tjet chassis, and I need Sloooow!!! Nice job!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hojoe

Love that wackey hot rod. Nice job!
hojoe


----------



## JordanZ870

The hellraiser is all cool, Jim, whatever ya call it. Brilliant melding of the bods.:thumbsup:

Those wheels look great on the Mystery machine, too!


----------



## XracerHO

VJ, awesome group of Modifieds & #11 with the quad armature means business. The Chevy Van & especially the HellRaiser Hot Rod are very cool and it amazes me how you are able to stuff the chassis & pickup assemble under the bodies!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## roadrner

VJ,
You've been keeping busy. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## videojimmy

thanks guys.... Im a BIG fan of the Life Like drive assembly... very powerful, very narrow and with those big rear hubs and silicone tires... VERY fast. I set up 11 sections of 15 inch straights and dragged it against a few Super G's and a Mega G.... it left them in the dust. I removed the traction magnets, leaving only the motor magnets for grip... which provided plenty enough traction. I could have made the body sit lower, but I liked the high stance.

It is easily the fastest car I've ever built.

as for stuffing them into a body... I cut off the front end of the chassis, pull the motor out, glue it back it at the rear and then cut away everything else... so I'm left with just the motor and the rear end... kinda like some 1/32 set ups I've seen. At 7 bucks a pop... you can't go wrong.


----------



## XracerHO

VJ, poor choice of words - amazed at how you FIT the chassis & pickup assemble under the bodies!!! Appreciate the description of how to install the assemble. Again, the Hot Rod is amazing!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## videojimmy

I thought "stuffing" was the right choice....lol!

thanks again. I'm starting up another one this week, gonna be a bit different though...

I wish I could remember where I got those bodies though... I bought them on ebay about 5 yrs ago and they just sat in a box until now.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

videojimmy said:


> Whacky Hot Rod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


That's a cool Hot Rod, :thumbsup::thumbsup: reminds me of a high dollar midget sprint car. Thanks for the how 2 do's...RM


----------



## win43

Cool hot rod :thumbsup::thumbsup: and you can't go wrong with a Scooby van


----------



## videojimmy

another one... sits much lower, kept the neo magnets


----------



## bobhch

Small is good...those are very neat!!


----------



## JordanZ870

Another slick car, Jim!
Did you notice a handling difference between the two now that the second one has the pickups behind the front wheels?


----------



## videojimmy

Hey Joe... There's a big difference between the two actually. 
The Red one sits much higher off the rails and has much bigger rear wheels.
It's also missing it's traction magnets. It's strickly a drag car and it FLIES!

The blue one sits lower and has traction magents... I wanted to build one that I could run from time to time on a regular layout without fear of smashing up a custom I put a lot of time into. 

They're both resin bodies, the Red one seemed lighter to start with and they smelled different from each other when using the dremmel on it, I guess they were different brands of resin? The Life Like power train is extremely fast and easy to fit in tight spots. It's become my motor of choice for customs (as you can see..lol) 

As for the guide being behind the front axel... the Riggen set up I use has a very long blade on it (lengthwise not in height) so these things don't really slide much and stay in the slot well, especially the blue with the magnets. 

I bought 3 of these bodies off the bay a LONG time ago, when I first started getting back into slots, probably in '02 or '03. I was disappointed they didn't fit well onto a tjet chassis and just sort of tossed them in a box. I painted one and sold it in a body lot on the bay last year ... now, I wish I still had it. I really enjoyed building these.


----------



## videojimmy

SAVED!
totally trashed ebay find... restored and saved.
I re"candied" it... replaced chorme pieces from 2 other junk bodies and came up with this beauty


----------



## XracerHO

VJ, Awesome Save and the re"candied" job is excellent!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## videojimmy

Thanks Xracer.... gold paint, transparent red.... can't go wrong!
In opted to make the seats a little darker grey than the orginal white.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Whoa, that came out SWEET!!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Nice save Jim. Very sharp!


----------



## bobhch

*Looks like it would go faster than a freshly opened bag of Cheezy Poofs...*

VJ,

I find it very hard to stop looking at...WOW! That is one nice Cheetah S car.

Just for a bit of Trivia the Cheetah was made by Chevrolet originaly. There was a fire in the building were the original Cheetah race cars were stored which, brought the whole project to an end. 

Almost all of the Cheetahs you see today are kit cars.

Bob...look at that "S" Car Go...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*This is one of the Coolest cars EVER!*

I just did a search and found this...for just under $100,000.00 you could have one built to Factory Specifications from the original plans TODAY!

VJ you did such a nice job of painting this one up in slot car form. Bet I will be thinking about it at work tomarrow now. 

Make sure you CLICK on the red Cheetah picture...it will Enlarge to the size of your whole monitor screen!!

http://www.automotivetraveler.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=847& Itemid=194

There are some Sweet pics of Cheetahs here also...

http://www.65cheetahccc.com/gallery.html

This is on my top 10 list of I WANT THIS 1/1 CAR!

Bob...I love Cheetahs...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

videojimmy said:


> totally trashed ebay


Wow!!! "One man's trash, is another man's treasure" I've always heard that, here's proof. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Looking good!!! RM


----------



## tjd241

*That aint no Cheater....*

Jim... Who's tires are those on the front?? Are they sili's and will they fit on an Aurora hub?? Dooo tell. :thumbsup: nd


----------



## kiwidave

Beautiful restoration!


----------



## videojimmy

tjd... the fronts are original tyco s... I think they would fit on an Aurora hub... weird jack sells a silicone version. The rears are PVT's


thanks for all the kind words guys!


----------



## videojimmy

great links Bob!


----------



## win43

Nice SAVE!!!!!!!


----------



## bearsox

videojimmy said:


> SAVED!
> totally trashed ebay find... restored and saved.
> I re"candied" it... replaced chorme pieces from 2 other junk bodies and came up with this beauty


*Hey VJ me likey this one alot ! Very very sweet looker and true crafting. Way cool save man way cool !

Bear :wave:*


----------



## videojimmy

Another one in my Tom Dainels line


----------



## roadrner

VJ,
Looking good! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## kiwidave

Very cool and very clever!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

videojimmy said:


>


Dang, here's some more great engineering!!! That's a cool little wagon!!! I likes that metallic red and the chrome add on's :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## JordanZ870

Jimmy does it again! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wicked cool VJ!!! I have been sooo tempted to try a die cast conversion, but always chicken out!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Jimmy that is very slick looking...NICE WORK MAN!

Bob...fun, fun, fun...zilla


----------



## videojimmy

slotcarman12078 said:


> Wicked cool VJ!!! I have been sooo tempted to try a die cast conversion, but always chicken out!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


The good thing about doing DC's is that the cars are usually cheap... like a buck or 2... so don't be afraid to experiment. You could start with Hot Wheels cars with the plastic chassis... they're the easiest. After a few, you'll begin to figure out what works and what doesn't. I have a box load of bodies from projects that didn't go as planned, LOL! Usually the biggest hurdle is trying to find cars that have wheel bases that line up with a t-jet chassis. That's why 90% of mine are usually done with cut down Life Like chassis. Plus, the Life Like chassis have all the power, and then some, you'll need. 

The direct drive motors are a winner and makes it possible to do cars like the beer wagon. That one wouldn't be possible any other way. I just wish I could find a cheaper source for them.


----------



## videojimmy

spare parts car.... came out kinda nice


----------



## win43

Nice Root Beer Truck :thumbsup::thumbsup: Now I want a rootbeer float


----------



## win43

videojimmy said:


> spare parts car.... came out kinda nice


This is Terminally cool.


----------



## tjd241

*Yumpin Yimminy Yimmy...*

Kinda?.... Quite the understatement, because I do love me some Cheetahs. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

videojimmy said:


>


That's one of my favorite colors!!! That scoop will be busy, sucking in some air, to feed the LL chassis. Looking goooooood again VJ !!! RM


----------



## XracerHO

VJ, one Great looking Root Beer Wagon & one Fantastic Parts Cheetah - Cool Colour!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## kiwidave

Mean Cheetah! Looks fast standing still.


----------



## videojimmy

another in my Tom Daniels line... die cast base... the rest is plastic. 
Direct drive motor... again.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Pretty dang cool VJ!!! Reminds of the old "Stagecoach" model from way back!!! RM


----------



## roadrner

VJ,
Great Taxi! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

VJ does it again!!! Sweet!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

I wish there was a more economical source for them motors!! I'd like to try something like this some day...


----------



## T-jetjim

Jimmy - Great touch by painting the lead wires to match on the underside of your latest build. They look like an elaborate exhaust system. Cheetah is awesome.

Do you have an unlimited supply of flag pick ups?
Jim


----------



## tjd241

*Nice one Jim...*

Very cool... I bet Win *now* wants a rootbeer float *and *a trip to Mexico. Just don't make a Circus Wagon... because then we'll have to stop and take him to the Circus along the way to Tijuana!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd (ok make it... we'll take him)


----------



## win43

tjd241 said:


> Very cool... I bet Win *now* wants a rootbeer float *and *a trip to Mexico. Just don't make a Circus Wagon... because then we'll have to stop and take him to the Circus along the way to Tijuana!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd (ok make it... we'll take him)


:woohoo: I"M GOING TO THE CIRCUS!!!!!! :woohoo:

SWEET TAXI!!!!! and we can skip the the trip to Mexico ...... last time I was there I was sick for 9 days ...... and I DIDN'T even drink the water ...... all I did was brush my teeth ......


----------



## tjd241

*Jim ????*

*NOW* do you see what we have to deal with????? 

Later (on the way to the Circus) this was heard in the car....

*Nuther Dave: **"Settle down back there Win, stop kicking the back of my seat... and dammit stop asking if we're there yet"... I mean it Mister... One more time and we'll have no root beer floats!!!!*

*Win: Nuther Dave how can we "have" no root beer floats? That makes no sense... What do they give us empty glasses???*

*Nuther Dave: ..... sigh! ..... *


----------



## videojimmy

thanks guys.... it runs pretty well too. The die cast chassis and the plastic top give it a nice center of gravity.

As for the flags, I buy them in lots of 20 from riggen.com... down to my last 5 though...


----------



## tomhocars

VJ,You can bring them to the show in parsippany on Sunday.Stop the excuses'I'll pick you up if you want. Tom Stumpf


----------



## tjd241

Whats next on the plate Jim??... Another Daniels or maybe a Barris ?? nd


----------



## videojimmy

Thanks Tom... I may be buying a REAL car on Sunday, i that falls through... I'll take you up on your offer. I'll be moving out of the city in a few weeks, I just bought a house out in the country and now I need a car... naturally. I'll have a HUGE area for my slor car set up. I can't tell you giys how excited I am to own my own space.... no more apratment life! No more city life, except for work, of coarse.


----------



## videojimmy

did someone say Barris car?


----------



## Bill Hall

videojimmy said:


> Thanks Tom... I may be buying a REAL car on Sunday, i that falls through... I'll take you up on your offer. I'll be moving out of the city in a few weeks, I just bought a house out in the country and now I need a car... naturally. I'll have a HUGE area for my slor car set up. I can't tell you giys how excited I am to own my own space.... no more apratment life! No more city life, except for work, of coarse.


Aw c'mon Jim, you dont need to buy no "steenking cah", 

A coupla hundred gallons of yer patented handy dandy liquid black chassis and a big ass electric motor...we've seen you do it a hundred times! LOL!

I think yer ready for a 1:1 Jimotor-mobile :thumbsup:

The real question is, "Is the New York Departement of Transportatin ready?"


----------



## videojimmy

good question Bill... I haven't owned a car in 20 yrs. 
My last car was a '78 Lincoln Towncar .... that got about 47 feet per gallon.

I rent a car a few times a year, about 6 times inside the last month, with all the house hunting. I forgot how mnay dagerous drivers were out there. I've seen some amazingly stupid stuff recently on the roads from dimwits, morons and NYC cab drivers


----------



## coach61

videojimmy said:


> did someone say Barris car?




Now for some reason that just made me unbend and go WOW! Nice WOrk Jim!


----------



## Bill Hall

*Senior moments*



videojimmy said:


> good question Bill... I haven't owned a car in 20 yrs.
> My last car was a '78 Lincoln Towncar .... that got about 47 feet per gallon.
> 
> I rent a car a few times a year, about 6 times inside the last month, with all the house hunting. I forgot how mnay dagerous drivers were out there. I've seen some amazingly stupid stuff recently on the roads from dimwits, morons and NYC cab drivers


Yeah boy howdy!

I believe the escalating moron factor and our heightened survival instincts that come with age are directly related.


----------



## videojimmy

thanks coach... all I need is a Frankie Avalon driver and you'd be able to hear him sing the theme song to Fireball 500. Those Roger Corman race movies from the 60's are campy as it gets... painstakenly shot over the coarse of ... 3 days.


----------



## XracerHO

VJ. Nice work on the Taxi & Fireball 500!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## bobhch

*Yeah there are some wacked out 1/1 drivers in this world.*

VJ,

Congratulations on the House and sounds like my kind of location. Lucky! We live in a small Farm Town but, not in the country part. Lucky, Lucky you man!!

I have been busy lately and just checked out a bunch of Cool Jimmy builds. Great stuff. That Coach is awesume, so are the rest also.

Bob...I'm lovin' it...zilla


----------



## win43

Cool FIREBALL 500 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

Hey Bob... I grew up in pretty rural area, so this is like a home coming for me. 
It will nice to fall asleep at night to the sound of crickets rather than car alarms and police sirens.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Crickets can be pretty dang loud, but yeah still better than car alarms, sirens, gunshots, bar fights, Harleys, etc.

Congrats on the purchase.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Where I am I don't have any of those noises.. Maybe the occasional harley. What I have to contend with on a regular basis here are dogs barking, cats fighting, and the POS car in dire need on an exhaust system passing by. Oh, and a few troubled youths who really think crap music loud enough to make parts of their car fall off is cool.. 

Enjoy the peace and quiet VJ!! You earned it!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: It'll take a while to adjust, so make an audio tape of the background noise you've grown accustomed to to lull you to sleep.. I had a heck of a time falling asleep without the truck idling and/or having a reefer unit cycling on and off when I got off the road..


----------



## CJ53

jimmy..
enjoy the quiet.... after living in Denver for 20 yrs.... I forgot what quiet was, I live in a smaller town than Zilla does....... and the silence can be quite enjoyable.... No problem with Boom boxes... someone told the offenders I was heavily armed... Suddenly it went away.. Now all I hear is occasionally my neighbor firing off his 55 chevy... and laying a block of rubber on the street.... Music to my ears.. 
Nice job on the coach and the Fireball..... 
CJ


----------



## roadrner

videojimmy said:


> did someone say Barris car?


Man, you guys are killing me. Another great one VJ! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

videojimmy said:


> did someone say Barris car?


This was a very cool car for it's time!!! Glad to see it reborn!!! RM


----------



## videojimmy

Body by Bruce... tyco 440, with weird jack white walls


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Oh yea!!! That's Hot!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## kiwidave

Wow! Cool car,cool color!!!


----------



## bobhch

Now that is a Fantastic Custom slot car Jimmy man!!!!


----------



## videojimmy

Javster... had this one in lined up in the box for years, finally finished it
I got the idea from the Aurora "Imposter" cars from the early 70's


----------



## slotcarman12078

Cool looking Jav VJ!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## coach61

thats one cool dragster...nice work


----------



## videojimmy

thanks guys... it came out better than I expected and was much easier to do than I thought... which is why it sat around for long. LOL!

this will be my last oen for a while, closing on my house tomorrow and as you can imagine, I'll have a ton of stuff to deal with before I get back to playing with my toys


----------



## XracerHO

VJ, two Awesome flamed dragsters! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Like the way you think VJ!!! Those flames look good on that greenish body with the matching scoop :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## JordanZ870

I remember the Imposter cars, Jim.
Fantastic idea! Sharp rail! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hope your move goes nice, smooth, and quick!! Best of luck in your new digs!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tomhocars

VJ,Closing on your house.That means a garage,which means a car,which means you can finally get to a NJ show. Tom


----------



## videojimmy

tomhocars said:


> VJ,Closing on your house.That means a garage,which means a car,which means you can finally get to a NJ show. Tom



true dat Tom!


----------



## videojimmy

it's been a while...but I got back to building some cars...more to come over the next few days


----------



## slotrod65

Awesome rail job!


----------



## joegri

wow vjimmy buy spying out the bottom of that hot rod and seeing that chassis set up just gave me a few ideas! thanx for posting the pics !!!


----------



## Rolls

Beautiful - top and bottom! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

'bout darn time!

Nice to have ya back in the game Jim. That's a great looking rod!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Very cool rodding VJ, like them flames!!! ... RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

You obviously haven't lost your touch VJ!!!! Sweet!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

diecast or resin body? 

Wes


----------



## videojimmy

thanks guys.... Wes, it's diecast top from a Hot wheels. The chassis is LL , fused with a JL T-bucket front end and engine. It all fell together quite easily.

Should have another one ready to post by the weekend... another car in my Tom Daniels line.


----------



## videojimmy

joegri said:


> wow vjimmy buy spying out the bottom of that hot rod and seeing that chassis set up just gave me a few ideas! thanx for posting the pics !!!



the LL chassis is a powerful drive train... it pushes diecast cars around with ease. VERY fast... and they cool down quickly too.


----------



## bobhch

VJ,

Another Jimmy fun to pull the trigger chromed out Hot Rod!

Bob...you kept all the right parts, in all the right spots...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking Hot Rod! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: .RL


----------



## scratch

Great looking hot rod, cool wheels . . .:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tomhocars

Great stuff VJ.I was hoping we would see these cars when Mattel took over Tyco.They really dropped the ball.. Tom


----------



## roadrner

VJ,
Another great build! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## videojimmy

Another entry in my continuing (slowly) Tom Daniels line


----------



## Rolls

Super trick! Very clever, VJ. Looks great!


----------



## kiwidave

Awesome looking cars, very clever builds!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Dang!! This car reminds me.. I never did get any more of those box motors, and the one I did "adjust" is hiding around here somewhere!!! Tom Daniels has done some awesome designs!!! I really like this one!! Nice job squeezing that power plant in there! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Oh, I like this yellow color with red accents!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotto

Great Sand Van VJ. I agree, yellow and red go well together


----------



## XracerHO

Great San Van, always amazing how you stuff the motor & pickups under the body!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## joegri

part golf cart part trike ? then mix in a direct drive. this build has it all goin on but checkin out jimotors stuff you get an idea that anything can be done!


----------



## bobhch

*can, can, can........................DO!*

VJ,

Oooooooooh man you know I go nuts over Dune Buggies and this has got to be the best slot Dune Buggy EVER!

Look at the sides dip down and the interior is in tact also! WOW!! nOw ThIs WaS ThE pErFeCt way to do this up Jimmy....Far Out!

Bob...who CAN?------------ VJ can!!...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

Striking!

Great slung out stance and attitude Jim!


----------



## videojimmy

Thanks guys... I appreciate it. 

The only way this one could have been done is with the direct drive motor.
It would be easy to stuff another chassis under this body, but you'd lose the interior. This one was pretty easy...soft light metal dremmels quickly, and there wasn't that much to begin with.

The roof is plastic on this...so it's not that heavy.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I must add it's good to see you at it again Jim. You have managed to power some extremely unusual bodies, and I really did miss you posting them up. I hope the new house is working out for you and your family, and you can find the time to dream up more of these. I wholeheartedly recommend anyone who hasn't taken a trip though this whole thread to do so. ( I just hope all the pics are still there, as I haven't checked yet! ) There's some super slick cars in here!!


----------



## videojimmy

a few "oldies that were deleted by mistake


----------



## slotcarman12078

That's what I'm talkin' about!! :lol: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I enjoy seeing these customs re-visited!!! Alwyas great to go back and get more ideas!!! Cool looking customs VJ!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Omega

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Great work. Really love the yellow dune buggy. Would love to see someone cast that.

Dave


----------



## videojimmy

Another in my Tom Daniels line:


----------



## videojimmy

Found this at Toys R Us... there's 4 in the series. This is my first one.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Holy carp on both!! Geez Jimmy!! I don't know how you do it, but it's good to see you at it again!! Both of them are  as heck!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Love the Boothill Express, not sure about the "Goofy" looking one...  Seriously, that's a lot of work, to make some cool looking customs!!! RM


----------



## Thunderbolt1

IMPRESSIVE Work ! Gotta agree with the others on these but the Boothill express is my favorite , followed by the Bugaboo


----------



## XracerHO

Diverse subject matter done well, Boothill Express & the Goofy-mobile brings a big smile. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Rolls

Two cars I woulda figured couldn't be done! Very cool builds!!!


----------



## bobhch

*Love the balloon tires...*



Rolls said:


> Two cars I woulda figured couldn't be done! Very cool builds!!!


Yeah Rolls that's what we all think...Jimmy can build some very cool and unique customs!!

As always your ingenuity on this Boothill Express is plain impressive building VJ! :thumbsup:

Bob...It's Goofy fun & 3 more to come...zilla


----------



## tjd241

Nice Boot Scooter VJ... Heck, you hardly even need chassis anymore. You just yank out the motors and weld'em into whatever you work on. Way beyond my shop guy's skillset here at LHO. :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

thanks guys... I really appriecate it. you guys rule!

I'm hooked on the life like t-chassis drive system.
I super glue the motor to the chassis and cut away everything I don't need... leaving the motor and the rear axel holder. You can fit this combo into a lot of cars.


----------



## win43

".......... Those boots were made for driving .......... " Reminds of a very old song :freak:

GREAT looking stuff Jimmy


----------



## slotto

videojimmy said:


>


Holy Crap VJ. Stunning


----------



## copperhead71

HATS OFF TO YOU JIMMY.... NICE!!:wave:


----------



## videojimmy

complete with blinking red LED light

O goes HO: most sit on an SRT Chassis


----------



## videojimmy

a body I got at the Penn Slot show









new to the collection.... PENN LINE!









BATMOBILE WITH CHROME RIMS


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool cars VJ!!! I'm liking them gangsta looking fat whites. Can't blame ya's for picking up that Willys!!! Nice selection there...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice batch VJ!!!! Congrats on your LED equipped 55!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I woulda snagged that Willys too!!


----------



## Bill Hall

Jim, Always appreciated the Penn Line cars. Nice detail, good stance, proportional and in general pleasing to the eye. Ahhhhhhhh, the Boothill express. One of my personal favorites...then...and now. Still hankering to do one in a brass chassis.

Nice to have you back at it Jim


----------



## WesJY

Sweet cars man.. I cannot wait to get my batmobile cars! 

Wes


----------



## slotto

Great Willys VJ. Super clean.


----------



## bobhch

I just counted 11 Sweet VJ rides.....Keep on Slottin'

Better make some more room because, I know there will be more down the road sooner or later.

Bob...white walls forever...zilla


----------



## Rolls

Those are all beauties, but the Willys and the Penn-Line are to die for. Thanks for posting all of 'em for us to oogle over.


----------



## joegri

diggin the merc with the full moon discs and the whitewalls very nice vj!


----------



## videojimmy

This one was a bear to build.... Plastic Hot Wheels body that needed a tone of dremel work and fitting


----------



## slotto

nice job VJ


----------



## 22tall

Since I have been playing with diecast lately I have come back to the beginning of this thread. This time I didn't just look at the pictures (which of course are awesome and very ingenious) but read the posts.

VJ and slotcarman12075 pm me if you are still looking for can motors. 

VJ where are all the wiper pickups coming from? Any problems with the slide guides with Tyco or Tomy track?


----------



## videojimmy

thanks guys!

Hey 22tall.... are you talking about can motors with shafts out each end?

the wipers are from riggen.com... the one on the green car, my last addition, I made those myself


----------



## 22tall

jimmy, I have been using the motors that come in Tyco HP7 cars. I use a wheel press to center the shaft in the motor. No problems with the armatures after doing 6 of them.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I slid the shaft on one of those motors a ways back 22. I plum forgot all about it!! :tongue: One of these days I'll find a use for it.. And I also agree, this thread is an interesting read. VJ's stuff is extremely unique, well thought out, and usually something most of us would never ever dream of attempting!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## win43

That is some SWEET stuff.


----------



## 22tall

videojimmy said:


> thanks guys!
> 
> Hey 22tall.... are you talking about can motors with shafts out each end?
> 
> the wipers are from riggen.com... the one on the green car, my last addition, I made those myself


I checked the riggen site. Confusing place. 13$ each says make my own. 

What braid are you using. I have been using Radio Shack desoldering braid.


----------



## videojimmy

22tall said:


> I checked the riggen site. Confusing place. 13$ each says make my own.
> 
> What braid are you using. I have been using Radio Shack desoldering braid.


hmm, good thing I bought a bunch of them last year, when they were 10... a few years before that they were only 5 bucks.

The braid on the green car is from a mess of 1/43 scale pick ups I bought years ago. If you look, you can see the brass end it has on it. I glued them to a piece of styrene and added guide pin.


----------



## 22tall

I will check out some 1/43 car sites for braids. Thanks

Have you done anything using a Tyco TCR chassis? They have that extra long shaft. Should be good for something.


----------



## videojimmy

22tall said:


> I will check out some 1/43 car sites for braids. Thanks
> 
> Have you done anything using a Tyco TCR chassis? They have that extra long shaft. Should be good for something.


yes, like a few others of the guys here... I made a 4 wheel drive chassis


----------



## videojimmy

from a Hot Wheels 3 wheel chopper.... JADA rears with 1/43 silicone tires.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Good to see you at it again VJ!!! That trike is wild looking, though I think a few ice sickers would spruce it up a lil bit more!!! :lol: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## firchkn

very nice !


----------



## videojimmy

Thanks... Not quite done with the detailing yet. Tried one decals idea, scraped it.
I like the ice idea... Need to find decals.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

sweet Bike


Rob


----------



## alpink

nice engineering. 
I once tried the direct drive/4 wheel drive concept with a TYCO 40 Ford. I'll have to see if I still have that! 
great execution of a simple concept man!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool looking 57 trike!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## XracerHO

Great looks & engineering on the Trike. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## videojimmy

Resin body, mega g chassis, alum rims


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!!! That looks sharp!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe

videojimmy said:


> Resin body, mega g chassis, alum rims


= AWESOME!!! :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Wow Jimmy ! ...that's One sweet looking Coach :thumbsup: and it's even in my Favorite Color !


----------



## videojimmy

Thanks guys. It was a kit I got off eBay for ten bucks. It came in white.
Testors candy red, some flame decals, some clear coat and an engine and pipe set I added from a JL diecast. Nice kit, even came with a perfectly shaped lexan window. 
I keep looking for another kit but haven't seen one.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's some cool rodding!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Glad to see ya back building again...RM


----------



## videojimmy

Resin body, powered by the T-chassis


----------



## videojimmy

Diecast conversion


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Hilltop Raceway said:


> That's some cool rodding!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Glad to see ya back building again...RM


What he said...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

WOWSA There ! That's some slick engineering, ie- a LL "T" chassis with Tyco-Pro Guide/pick-up setup ! :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

Thanks... Love the T-chassis! I'll run this on a drag strip. I don't think it would withstand a hard bounce off a wall. Lol!


----------



## Bill Hall

KA fricken boom ski!

That deuce looks like a grenade with the pin pulled out.....hahahahahaha!

Very cool Jim. Some serious discipline and restraint required there.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Good to see you making the cool stuff VJ!! That die cast conversion is wild!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

That's a trick Hot Rod right there!!!!


----------



## XracerHO

Very nice work both the Hot Rod & Chevy. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## videojimmy

Thanks guys... The die cast is from Revel. It's from American Graffiti.


----------



## DonSchenck

I'm an idiot: What's the "T-Chassis"?? Thanks.


----------



## videojimmy

It's a chassis from Life like... very fast and powerful. They can be cut to be made to fit into almost any body. 

here's what they look like

http://www.ebay.com/bhp/life-like-t-chassis


----------



## tjd241

*Nice Hot Rod Jim...*

A very well executed and tidy little package (per your usual style). :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*It's a VJ build.....Oh Yeah!!*

videojimmy,

WOW!! That White Chevy with the opening hood detail from American Graffiti is Really Cool Man!!
One of my favorite car movies.

Your Coupe is Super Groovy to Dude!! The way you nicely Puzzle your builds together is always neat to see here on Hobby Talk. 

Bob...Love them both :thumbsup::thumbsup:...zilla


----------



## videojimmy

Thanks Bob... Love the Hitler VW on your thread.
Easily the most creative work here.


----------



## videojimmy

Another from the American Graffiti line


----------



## DonSchenck

WHOA! Amazing!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice! Suzanne Somers, you're needed on the set!! :lol:


----------



## grungerockjeepe

I really like that Deuce!


----------



## videojimmy

Thanks Grunger and Don! More on the way.


----------



## tjd241

*wondering Jim .....*

Looking back at a couple of your Daniels rods.... Your signature chassis chop's look like a shoe-in method to power up one of those smaller scale Drag-u-la diecast. ( just sayin )


----------



## videojimmy




----------



## videojimmy

Wanted to keep the interior... How can it be done?


----------



## videojimmy

This is how .... 



Still needs a pick up system, but that'll be easy.

The return of the Goo Chassis... Epoxy putty and Gorilla Epoxy. 
The rear if from a life like chassis. I needed the inner rear tires as spacers for the Mega G rims


----------



## videojimmy

tjd241 said:


> Looking back at a couple of your Daniels rods.... Your signature chassis chop's look like a shoe-in method to power up one of those smaller scale Drag-u-la diecast. ( just sayin )


Already tried... Every can motor I can find is too big.
I'm sure a small motor could be found, would like it to be 12 volts though


----------



## slotcarman12078

I understand the desire for a 12v motor, but I stumbled upon something rather interesting. You can get away with a smaller watt resistor with pager motors, as long as the car is run on the track with a higher (like 65-90) ohm controller. having both resistors makes for a harder time assessing which value works best. Because one of the resistors is a heavy duty wire wound (as in a controller), the other can be much smaller and work good without overheating. Something between 50 and 130 ohms depending on your gearing and how fast you want the bugger to run.... The only caveat is you would have to do all your testing on the track instead of a bench supply. Without the big controller the little one will overheat fast. 


Food for thought!!


----------



## Bill Hall

videojimmy said:


> Already tried... Every can motor I can find is too big.
> I'm sure a small motor could be found, would like it to be 12 volts though


Jim! Try the heli motors. I was skeptical at first, but it worked great in my recent F-1 project. I couldnt be happier with the performance. I'd love to do an actual HO Dragula one of these days. The fact that the heli motor fit inside the F-1 body makes it seem suited for the project at a glance.


----------



## videojimmy

Bill, do you have a link to the store you got your motor from? 
Will they run on 12 volts or would I need to knock it down?


----------



## Bill Hall

I been up around 12-16 with no ill effect....yet. They'll do 12 all day. Al Pink actually sent me the first one, but Dennis "Parts Pig" has them in stock and was looking into the mounting screws as well. Drop him a note. The only minor headache is the small Life-Like pinion gear bore diameter.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

videojimmy said:


> This is how ....


Oh the things we do to see a favorite body style go around the track!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Some good stuff here!!! Is the driveshaft balanced???  RM


----------



## videojimmy

Balanced? Beats me.. I will say this bench tests very well.
I have no doubt that this will run fast.
After I put some pick ups on it, I'll probably add a traction magnet.


----------



## vansmack2

videojimmy said:


> Already tried... Every can motor I can find is too big.
> I'm sure a small motor could be found, would like it to be 12 volts though


Have you tried any N gauge train motors? The Bachman website has quite a few on it, but most of them have worm gears on them. You would have to email them to try to get exact size specs.

Below is a link in case you want to check them out.
http://estore.bachmanntrains.com/in...1&keyword=motor&inc_subcat=0&sort=20a&page=17


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nothing wrong with N gauge train motors!! The smaller locos (0-4-4-0, and the doodlebug) are a good size. Worm gear equipped might work well for trucks where you would want lower speeds, and the brass flywheel types will have oodles of coast. I've considered them for a while, and regularly scope out Ebay trains looking for complete engines, because all the gears can come in handy too. The catch with the worm gears is you need the corresponding axle gear to use it, and while they are available, their axle size may not work for us. As far as the doodlebug motor, the universal won't cut it (it's square), but the shaft it's mounted on will. K&S Brass does have nano sized brass tube in metric that can be modified internally to mate up, and can be modified externally with sand paper to fit at the other end. 

This whole concept has been on a back burner here for months. I just haven't been able to make "play time" to experiment.


----------



## videojimmy

4 wheel ideal chassis


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's mean looking!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## videojimmy

Thanks Randy... I need to find the right body for it.
I was hoping to fit it under an AW Baja Bronco.. But the wheelbase is a hair too long


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hmmm. That's wild looking! Put on grey tires, paint between them grey, and you have the base for an H0 scale steam roller..:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## grungerockjeepe

videojimmy said:


> 4 wheel ideal chassis


AW Jeep CJ5 should fit.


----------



## videojimmy

Thanks... I'll give a try!


----------



## videojimmy

Desoto diecast conversion


----------



## 60chevyjim

that looks cool , nice job :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chappy2

That Desoto is sweet, for sure.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool conversioning... I like when the body fits... :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sweet conversion VJ!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

Finally got around to Randy's resin wagon


----------



## Hittman101

Those are Sweet looking, keep up the great work..


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The flames make her look good!!! Just the thing for a quick run to the store...RM


----------



## videojimmy

Thanks guys... Love those flame licks. It's a shame the guy made them passed away a few years ago


----------



## Bubba 123

videojimmy said:


> Thanks guys... Love those flame licks. It's a shame the guy made them passed away a few years ago


"Drag'n-Wagon"...:thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## XracerHO

Very stylish wagon! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## bobhch

Jimmy,

Man that Hilltop resin Blue wagon is hot with some of Robs (RIP) flame decals on it.

Nice job Dude!!

Was at Guitar Center this weekend with our 10 year old Guitarist son Fletcher and saw a Flammed out 20 year old guitar being worked on by an employee. It was so Cool!! They guy working on it said that you don't see many of them as people that have them tend to hold on to them.

Digging that Desoto tOO....cLASSIC!

Bob...visualizing a dogs head hanging out the wagons passenger window...zilla


----------



## videojimmy




----------



## videojimmy




----------



## videojimmy




----------



## jimkelsey

Very nice conversion. I've tried to do that with the Speed Steers, but the wheel base isn't right.


----------



## videojimmy

The wheel bases usually don't line up with die case conversions, at least not for me.
That's what I use so many bastardized chassis.

Thanks for checking then out!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Glad to see ya starting the New Year off with a bang VJ!!! Gotta go with the sled as first choice...RM


----------



## Hittman101

WOW!! You have been busy. Looks great keep them coming!!!


----------



## gonegonzo

Where did you get the clear Pontiac body and the Buick ? Nice finds .

Thx 
Gonzo


----------



## videojimmy

Thanks guys. I found the clear chassis on eBay.
It was about 13 bucks with delivery. The Buick is a hot wheels I found at Walmart, maybe the A&P. it had a plastic chassis, so it was easy to cut.


----------



## slotcarman12078

The clear body is an M2 auto-thentics car. They made a bunch of 50's cars. That might help with your searching.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/M2-51-FORD-...89546?pt=Diecast_Vehicles&hash=item4615d98c8a


----------



## gonegonzo

Thx for the leads .

Gonzo


----------



## bobhch

Jimmy your bus looks fun and Happy, Happy, Happy!!

Always a big fan of Buick!! 

Your clear body conversion looks real sharp as a slot car!!

Thanks for posting your new slot car customs up...Yeah!!

Bob...thinks customs are cool...zilla


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Jimmy, your conversions look Awesome ! :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

Thanks for the kind words fellas.
Happy New Year!


----------



## videojimmy

Yay, finally found this thread. Too bad a lot of the pics are gone. Hoping to post some more pics after years away from the hobby


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome back to the boards! Looking forward to seeing the new photos. :thumbsup:


_(I noticed most of the missing photos from your posts are photobucket urls. Do you remember if you moved photos around or deleted any albums? You do have a lot of photobucket images that are still showing here too? I tried making a few of your missing images upload as attachments, but they were still showing as moved or deleted within photobucket.)_


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Hey VJ...you been gone way too long!!! Glad to see ya back!!! Yea, a lot of the pics went away, so has some of the other members. I keep hanging around myself, hoping others will come back... So post away...RM


----------



## videojimmy

That’s weird about the photobucket pics. I haven’t used that account since I posted my last pic here. This site was the only reason why I have a photobucket account. Lol


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

As for photobucket, I started out using them. I never paid for an account as it was free, then they wanted to blackmail you and blocked the pics. I switched to Imgur, but I never deleted the pics from the PB account. Then PB undid the bounty and the pictures were back...So who knows what happened...RM


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Most of the other missing images are also related to PB and other sites with limited images #s. And members closing or moving accounts. The only ones who can salvage those images are the OP themselves.

I am hoping flickr changes their minds too. But, unlike PB they are actually planning (threatening) to physically remove images over the free account 1000 image limits. That means they will not ever be brought come back by flickr and the OPs will have to go back and rehost them or repost them from somewhere else.

That is why I am recommending using the internal attachment process now. Your image will be copied from your device, your web site or a free/paid photo hosting site and is actually copied and stored here within HobbyTalk itself. And if something happens to you, your site or photo hosting service - it will still be here.

:cheers2:


----------



## alpink

more info or link about infernal attachment process please!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Scroll down past the quick reply text box and click on the at the bottom of the page. If you prefer using the (> reply) or (post new thread) button it is an extra step, but again scroll down to the same blue (Go Advanced) button 

IIRC you also need to include some text information in the reply box before you submit your post or it will tell you your message is to short. You can do that before or after, but for now scroll down to the blue (Manage Attachments button) and click on it. This will open a pop up window on your screen.

In that new box it will allow you to either upload up to four image files directly from your computor - just like you would (a few years ago) to a photo hosting site. 

Keep in mind they load backwards from the order listed on screen if you do more than one at time. The fourth box loads first then the 3rd, 2nd and then 1st.

The other method available is to copy the image url from your photo hosting site, blog, or web page and cut and paste it into the Upload File from URL box. Note that the image size must be less than 500k in size or it will not upload.

Then click on the upload button.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

The third method requires you to be able to drag and drop from your computor files with your mouse and work from two windows at the same time. If you know how to do that already - just right click on your image file and bring it to hobbytalk page and drop it in the pop up box that appears when you scroll over DRAG FILES HERE TO ATTACH! in grey text just below the quick reply text box below. (It is right above the (GO ADVANCED) button.

It has the same image size limitation of 500k and fle extensions as the manage attachments pop up window does.


----------

